# All digital 8xIN, 8xOUT Dirac Live® correction DSP with AES-EBU in/out



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

This all digital unit has just been released, miniDSP is targeting it to professional surround-sound studios and Digital Cinema (DCI) applications










Details here: https://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series/ddrc-88d
 Flavio


----------

